# [SOLVED] New Soundbar with HDMI....except the HMDI won't play



## UseHerFrendlee (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's the set-up, and a brief description of my problem.

*A.* TV
Vizio Model No: E422VA
-- 2 USB, 1 Audio and 1 Optical
-- 4 HDMI ports, 1 of them being _*ARC*_

*B.* Cable Box
-- Currently connected to the HDMI #1 Slot (*ARC*) to the TV

*C. * SONY HT-CT260H Soundbar with Wireless Subwoofer
-- Came with Optical

* What I tried to do is plug the soundbar into the *ARC* Compliant HDMI port, with the cable box being plugged into any other HDMI slot. With this, I get no sound from the soundbar at all. However, the Optical works just fine, and the sound is heard clearly. There are specific settings on how to configure the connection between the TV and the Sony device, yet they yield no results.

* Am I able to configure this to work with both my cable box plugged into my TV and the soundbar as well, using _only _HMDI, or does it appear that I simply _must _use the Optical Out to hear the sound?

This is the first time I have ever tried using an external audio device with a newer (not a CRT) TV, so I am confused with the set-up. I also have an RCA Network adapter to watch Netflix (original remote to this smart TV is gone), but I haven't even messed with that since buying this soundbar, as it is not the priority at this point. Any help regarding this question would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: New Soundbar with HDMI....except the HMDI won't play*

Your Tv only out puts audio via the optical plug. To use the sound bar you have to use that connection.


----------



## UseHerFrendlee (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: New Soundbar with HDMI....except the HMDI won't play*



yustr said:


> Your Tv only out puts audio via the optical plug. To use the sound bar you have to use that connection.


I see. The base model SONY HT-CT260 was discontinued and then became the SONY HT-CT260*H*, which was essentially the same unit with the addition of HDMI ports. I was under the impression that it could be used in this way, but if I am stuck with the Optical Plug, that is fine with me. It works well, and with a few adjustments, the sound fills the room, and the subwoofer is more than adequate. Thank you for your prompt response.


----------

